# Audax UK Paris Brest Paris jersey



## AudaxUK (23 Mar 2011)

For those of you aiming for Paris Brest Paris this year, Audax UK have unveiled their official jersey. You can see an artist's impression at http://www.flickr.co...N07/5552762212/ 


The jersey proper will be available on 4 April. Full details nearer the time.


----------



## Baggy (23 Mar 2011)

That's a nice jersey!


----------



## DooBlood (25 Mar 2011)

kinda french looking


----------



## HelenD123 (25 Mar 2011)

Nice! I don't think I'll be earning one of those anytime soon though


----------

